# OBS with Browser plugin (cef) for window compiling problems



## ze rondeau (Apr 28, 2017)

hi ,

I have compile the latest OBS studio (NO-BROWSER)  without problem.
I have compile CEF dll wrapper and test app without problem.
linking library cef_dll_wrapper is another thing.

CEFWRAPPER_LIBRARY = G:/obs/cef/libcef_dll_wrapper/Debug/libcef_dll_wrapper.lib

any idea where my problem could come from ?

OBS-Studio       compiled in debug mode
CEF lib wrapper compiled in debug mode

I have attached my Cmake cache files (OBS + CEF)

I am getting those errors:

```
libcef_dll_wrapper.lib(response_ctocpp.obj) : error LNK2038: mismatch detected for '_ITERATOR_DEBUG_LEVEL': value '0' doesn't match value '2' in main.obj
libcef_dll_wrapper.lib(response_ctocpp.obj) : error LNK2038: mismatch detected for 'RuntimeLibrary': value 'MT_StaticRelease' doesn't match value 'MTd_StaticDebug' in main.obj
```


```
base path
g:\obs\obs-studio
g:\obs\cef
g:\obs\cef\include
g:\obs\cef\Debug\libcef.lib
g:\obs\cef\libcef_dll_wrapper\Debug\libcef_dll_wrapper.lib

envir path
DepsPath =  C:\QT\dependencies2015\win64\include
QTdir        =  C:\QT\5.8\msvc2015_64

git obs-studio
git clone --recursive https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio.git

CEF build  2987 ( https://cefbuilds.com )
cef_binary_3.2987.1601.gf035232_windows64

Dependencies vs2015
https://obsproject.com/downloads/dependencies2015.zip

Windows 7 x64
Vs2015 sp3
QT 5.8
cMake 3.8.0

CEF_ROOT_DIR  g:\obs\cef
```


----------



## ze rondeau (May 6, 2017)

hi ,

my problem to compile in debug mode OBS-STUDIO seem to come for here:

can I mix runtime libraries /MTd and /MT  ?



CEF runtime libraries are set: Multi-Threaded  /MT
cef_binary_3.2987.1601.gf035232_windows64

OBS studio runtime libraries are set : Multi-Threaded DEBUG /MTd


----------

